# Desperation in Sarasota Florida!



## NeuroZombie (Apr 16, 2004)

Man, every time I start to get a group together, the players decide to move out of state.... I swear I don't have BO!

ANyway, I will run and play just about anything you may want to play. My wife and my 13 year old son play as well.  I have nearly 20 yrs of RPG XPs.  My email is in my profile, give me a mail!


----------



## The_Ology (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey, Neuro, I'm pretty sure I saw your post over on the Pop! Comics boards.  In Sarasota myself, looking for a group to participate in, so, if you're still looking for players, give me a shout.


----------



## Hadraniel (Apr 19, 2004)

The email function is not working. Anyhow depending on what day and time you can play/run I might be interested. Just to let you know I am more of a player myself. Anyhow drop me a email.

Hadraniel9@aol.com

Or next time when you are in Pops just leave a message for Dave, I worked at the Sarasota store and the Bradenton Store before they closed  so they should know who I am.


----------



## Murky Grey Matter (Jan 20, 2022)

NeuroZombie said:


> Man, every time I start to get a group together, the players decide to move out of state.... I swear I don't have BO!
> 
> ANyway, I will run and play just about anything you may want to play. My wife and my 13 year old son play as well.  I have nearly 20 yrs of RPG XPs.  My email is in my profile, give me a mail!



I didn't find an email in your profile, and having a design profile, it seems to think every message I try to send you is spam. Please send me a PM and let's play!


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jan 21, 2022)

I actually am the one that has moved now, LOL.  My son is now 30 and away from home and my wife and I live in Tampa now and never head back into Sarasota unless we have to.  Sorry, only 18 years too late on the original post


----------



## Irlo (Jan 21, 2022)

NeuroZombie said:


> I actually am the one that has moved now, LOL.  My son is now 30 and away from home and my wife and I live in Tampa now and never head back into Sarasota unless we have to.  Sorry, only 18 years too late on the original post



Did you ever find a gaming group?


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jan 21, 2022)

Multiple times over the years and once everyone feels comfortable with face to face gaming again, I have about a dozen folks in the Tampa area I can invite


----------

